# Sliding doors



## candice (Aug 2, 2015)

I am planning to install a new sliding door for patio . I am looking patio with wooden frame that has  glass that has UV protection and is tinted to reduce light. I came to know about an interior designing company. GTA closets and found their website very impressive. Do you have any knowledge about them. I am looking for an ideal company to get my work done. Looking forward to you suggestions and ideas.


----------



## joecaption (Aug 2, 2015)

You did not add your location to your profile so how would anyone be able to make a suggestion?


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 4, 2015)

An interior design company sounds like overkill for a sliding door installation that any contractor / carpenter can do. Unless you have specific needs that you didn't mention... or maybe just trying a subtle pitch for your company.

In either case, welcome to the site


----------



## nealtw (Aug 4, 2015)

I think this post is failing the smell test.


----------

